# EDM, House, & Dubstep



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

EDM is different from dubstep so I figured I would start a new thread for it.

[video=youtube_share;7AxI4rxCf2E]http://youtu.be/7AxI4rxCf2E[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7OwSRtXoW7k]http://youtu.be/7OwSRtXoW7k[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ppy-fgbPn2s]http://youtu.be/ppy-fgbPn2s[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;P60i5TdZNpo]http://youtu.be/P60i5TdZNpo[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;f3XlIQ5pmdQ]http://youtu.be/f3XlIQ5pmdQ[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aHjpOzsQ9YI]http://youtu.be/aHjpOzsQ9YI[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;jXOgYxUf6Ts]http://youtu.be/jXOgYxUf6Ts[/video]


----------



## Confucious (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PfRxAApzjwA]http://youtu.be/PfRxAApzjwA[/video]aldgate patterns by little people. This is a shorter version of this song, but the videos pretty tight.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bE47er6qnqg]http://youtu.be/bE47er6qnqg[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0_5vZsg4PGQ]http://youtu.be/0_5vZsg4PGQ[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 7, 2013)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Jgzw062d8PE?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

tiesto is the shit, thanks for the new song brotha


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 7, 2013)

[youtube]7oChgEhJQHk[/youtube]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Jgzw062d8PE?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> tiesto is the shit, thanks for the new song brotha


For sure, Tiesto is amazing!!
If you are having trouble posting a video, try copying the url from youtube (not the embed code), then click on the little video clip thing on your quick reply tool bar (2nd one from the right), paste the url and you're set. Hope that helps


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;-Fe4dk0Jtcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fe4dk0Jtcw[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jgzw062d8PE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Jgzw062d8PE[/video]

i failed, lol. thanks for the help. ima try to hold back but there a bunch of shit that immediately popped into my head for this thread. this ones good cuz of the militant sound. when im drivin ill look in my rear view mirror and see my 9 year old with his fist in the air, sayin what they're sayin and i think damn, this kids waiting for anyone BUT his dad to tell him what to do.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;9qiqGhbeagY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9qiqGhbeagY[/video]

this was labeled "chillstep" on youtube so im not sure what that means. i do know if u got a system and some good, you should smoke that good and pound this song cuz ull either be bouncin your head or laid back daydreamin.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;16bRiH5zfOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=16bRiH5zfOY[/video]

its kinda old, maybe played out, but when u havent heard a good song in a while and hear it again, especially high, its got some nostalgic qualities added. the transformers sample is dope.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;koWupndRCNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=koWupndRCNw[/video]

if your not smokin while listening to this song then you're failing harder than i did tryin to post that excision video earlier.


----------



## novicegrower922 (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;zzLByjct6KY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzLByjct6KY[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> [video=youtube;16bRiH5zfOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=16bRiH5zfOY[/video]
> 
> its kinda old, maybe played out, but when u havent heard a good song in a while and hear it again, especially high, its got some nostalgic qualities added. the transformers sample is dope.


Never over played, love this song


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ex7Gv-iGNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=5ex7Gv-iGNI[/video]


smoking + listening to this song = stoned squared

1shot1kill your signature is hilarious. excellent use of the word "thus", i can imaging someone saying that shit and sounding distinguished when saying "thuuus", lol


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;QMNFwup1MnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QMNFwup1MnE[/video]

some good headphones and more good weed for this one, some cool high pitches in this one. make u wanna dance while your doing the chores and shit...


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ljuyVM7_8Rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ljuyVM7_8Rk[/video]

1shot1kill, its ironic that your response to my mt eden vid also plays, since the topic was the song being over played, or inability to be.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;mnsgDTGIQN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mnsgDTGIQN4[/video]

makes you wanna move or dance or bob your head...something


----------



## novicegrower922 (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;JX9pxNaStGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX9pxNaStGg[/video]

Hardstyle anyone?


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;OS6duOoxctw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OS6duOoxctw[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;fkWD9X50wJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fkWD9X50wJw[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;bOQAX7JzPVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bOQAX7JzPVU[/video]

i need some new music...someone else post some new shit i havent heard before...blow my fucking mind


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;aC6Q9l709D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=aC6Q9l709D0[/video]

someone else posted this on another thread and when i saw it i searched for it google, downloaded the song and posted this video. good music, better video.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;hhE8W4Jo88I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=hhE8W4Jo88I[/video]

same as the video above. good new music is always appreciated.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This song is sick. Com has been my favorite discovery, keeps a steady stream of new beats flowing my way


----------



## Beeve (Apr 22, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> [video=youtube;bOQAX7JzPVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bOQAX7JzPVU[/video]
> 
> i need some new music...someone else post some new shit i havent heard before...blow my fucking mind


Dude- you gotta listen to some Royksopp! There ate plenty of remixes as well, but that Swedish electro thing gets the job done!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone seen this yet? I can't wait!!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep on asking my friends what they classify my stuff as but they always say something different lol .. https://soundcloud.com/realtimejericho


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

[youtube]-7MYF6ik9l8[/youtube]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wNRXFqh36oo]http://youtu.be/wNRXFqh36oo[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;n97GHhcS3uw]http://youtu.be/n97GHhcS3uw[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 27, 2013)

[youtube]ieAJ4zn3K1I[/youtube]


----------

